
Controversial Math Opinions - skanderbm
https://twitter.com/littmath/status/1283519010114592774
======
nabla9
Timothy Gowers's response to one questions was interesting:

[https://twitter.com/wtgowers/status/1283771474923462658](https://twitter.com/wtgowers/status/1283771474923462658)

